

Research shows smartphone sensors leave trackable fingerprints - qingu
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2014-04/uoic-rss042814.php

======
digikata
The actual paper is here and is an interesting read:
[http://synrg.csl.illinois.edu/papers/AccelPrint_NDSS14.pdf](http://synrg.csl.illinois.edu/papers/AccelPrint_NDSS14.pdf)

Though really, regardless of how well the hardware sensor itself can be
fingerprinted, one shouldn't share sensor data with channels you don't trust,
as there's plenty of other opportunities to identify someone from the data and
metadata involved when you share.

